# Gas leak detectors



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

What do you all like to use? Mine just took a dump and I need to buy a new one. I did a little looking around on the internet but the choices are endless.

Has anyone used the little pocket "pen type" detectors? How do you like yours? They seem pretty inexpensive. I am thinking of trying on of these for conveniance but I am not sure how relible or useful they might be.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Pocket type? You mean a bic lighter? :jester:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Tif-8800.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

That was the one that took a dump on me (tif 8800) In the first week of use the crappy button that silences the speaker broke. I continued using it for the last couple of years 'cause the led lights were fine until yesterday. 

I think I would prefer something with regular batteries this time as well. It sucks when you go to use it and the batteries need charging.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Funny you started this thread , I was thinking of getting one too. Ridgid sells one, anyone use theirs? It's called the micro CG-100. Toolbarn.com has it for $265 plus free shipping. Plumberscrib.com has it for $246. Best price I have found so far.


----------



## plumbwright (Oct 26, 2009)

i use one made by UEI. has a sensitivity dial on the side so you can zero in on the leak. once i think ive located the source i use liquid gas leak detector(bubbles) to verify. I've had this sniffer for a for a few years and it's still working great just located a leak from a flared joint by the fireplace on friday that the HO thought was coming from the furnace.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I use the TIF 8850A.

Mark


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I use this one by Bacharach....it works very well and has been on the market a while...tried nd true! You will not be disappointed.
http://www.bacharach-inc.com/leakator-10.htm


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I use this one by Bacharach....it works very well and has been on the market a while...tried nd true! You will not be disappointed.
> http://www.bacharach-inc.com/leakator-10.htm


 this is the same one i use!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We have TIF not sure which model but its been working great for over 10 years .


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok I know I'm going to get hammered for this one but aside from looking really cool and technically impressive to the customer, will a sniffer actually do anything that a spray bottle with soapy water won't?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I've thought of purchasing one myself simply because it would be really cool and look technically impressive to the customer. Spray bottle says "DIY" whereas sniffer says "you need me". I just want to know if it is even as reliable as soapy water?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Ok I know I'm going to get hammered for this one but aside from looking really cool and technically impressive to the customer, will a sniffer actually do anything that a spray bottle with soapy water won't?


The first job I ever used a TIF detector on 20 some years ago, was a large apartment complex where the Gas Company shut down all 8-buildings because there were so many leaks in the underground. I used my Goldak PB-44 to locate all of the pipes and my TIF detector to find 10-leaks in the 2" black iron pipe. Two days later, a bunch of hand threading and left-rights the Gas Company cleared the buildings and restored service. The pipe was 18" deep and the leaks would never had been found without a gas sniffer. 

Mark


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> The first job I ever used a TIF detector on 20 some years ago, was a large apartment complex where the Gas Company shut down all 8-buildings because there were so many leaks in the underground. I used my Goldak PB-44 to locate all of the pipes and my TIF detector to find 10-leaks in the 2" black iron pipe. Two days later, a bunch of hand threading and left-rights the Gas Company cleared the buildings and restored service. The pipe was 18" deep and the leaks would never had been found without a gas sniffer.
> 
> Mark


 On an undeground natural gas leak the soil will will get hard and crunchy.....may have sulfur deposits in the soil. Just signs to look for.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> Ok I know I'm going to get hammered for this one but aside from looking really cool and technically impressive to the customer, will a sniffer actually do anything that a spray bottle with soapy water won't?


 On a large job the gas detector will get you close to a small leak....the detector smells better than your nose...infact they will detect the allowable leakage of a gas regulator,so they are not good for checking around a regulator because of the possible false positive. The detector will get you close them you use a liquid gas leak solution to narrow it down to the joint or joints that are leaking. AND YES GAS PRESSURE REGULATORS DO HAVE AN ALLOWABLE AMOUNT OF GAS LEAKAGE! ITS TINY BUT THE DETECTOR IS WAY SENSITIVE.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Gas detectors*

I heard from a guy that specializes in gas piping say that some brands of pipe dope give off an oder that can set them off??? 

Ever heard of this?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

3KP said:


> I heard from a guy that specializes in gas piping say that some brands of pipe dope give off an oder that can set them off???
> 
> Ever heard of this?


 I've never had that happen.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Don't get me wrong, I've thought of purchasing one myself simply because it would be really cool and look technically impressive to the customer. Spray bottle says "DIY" whereas sniffer says "you need me". I just want to know if it is even as reliable as soapy water?


Yea, It will make your leak detection faster and more accurate! :thumbup:

Also there are a number of materials in use today where you are not supposed to test them with soap and water.

The TIF unit I have I'm not sure of the model # its no longer readable was good to detect 5 ppm which basically says walk near the pipes and wave it around. It will let you know if you need to get closer and find an actual leak.

I also have an ultrasonic leak detector that I picked up years ago for a job repairing leaking compressed air lines, Argon, and CO2 gas lines in an industrial plant that paid for itself the first time I used it. I was identifying leaks present from 10' away , then precisely locating them and tagging them fast enough that 2 guys were scurrying to keep up listing them all for repair. I did the whole plant in a couple of hours and it generated a bunch of work as well as periodic retesting. The repairs saved the customer from buying a larger compressor because once the leaks were eliminated their smaller compressor was adequate for their needs.

Yea your right you don't need this fancy test equipment, but when you can walk through a basement of a 3 family home in 5 minutes and be reasonably sure that there is no leaks, or, have identified the precise location of every leak present its called working smarter not harder.:yes:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

3KP said:


> I heard from a guy that specializes in gas piping say that some brands of pipe dope give off an oder that can set them off???
> 
> Ever heard of this?


It is true, depending on how sensitive your detector is. Laco's oil sets of the detectors on me. rector seal and True Blue does not.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> Ok I know I'm going to get hammered for this one but aside from looking really cool and technically impressive to the customer, will a sniffer actually do anything that a spray bottle with soapy water won't?


 Some of the soapy water solutions require you to throughly rinse off the pipe after spraying it on the joint due to it is very corrosive.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Some of the soapy water solutions require you to throughly rinse off the pipe after spraying it on the joint due to it is very corrosive.


 What kinda pipe are you using this corrosive soap on? To be clear whats the pipe made out of? I know its gas.


----------

